# Dolores Cortés Kids - Summer Catalog



## aristocat (28 Luglio 2012)

_People with Down syndrome are just as beautiful and deserve the same opportunities - Dolores Cortés_
--------------------------------------------------------
Questa bimba è semplicemente un amore! Go Valentina! 

View attachment 5125


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2012)

Che pagnottella!!!!! :inlove:


----------

